
Fiber optic interface to link robotic limbs, human brain - MichaelApproved
http://blog.smu.edu/research/2010/09/optical_interface_for_prosthet.html
======
MichaelApproved
A lot of talk in this field is that this would help amputees but I'm excited
for the day I can enhance my uninjured body with something like this. Why not
a third or forth arm? Or how about being able to control wheels on my feet?

